

Ask HN: How do you measure the success of your startup? - hamgav

Is it the number of users you have using your web app or is it the amount of money you're making? How do you know when it's time to pull the plug on your startup?
======
diN0bot
we measure the success of our startup by the amount of social and
environmental good we are generating.

the time to pull the plug is a good question. we are nearing our second year,
though only in the past 4 months have we both been working full time. as the
product and community matures we will either transition from savings to
sustainability, or else move to more sustainable work while still pushing the
startup forward on the side (not so many new features, but often the social
and entrepreneurial advances are more a matter of timing and connections.
constant strategic effort, not full time effort). we'll see though.

------
diN0bot
we measure the success of our startup by the amount of social and
environmental good we are generating.

the time to pull the plug is a good question. we are nearing our second year,
though only in the past 4 months have we both been working full time. as the
product and community matures we will either transition from savings to
sustainability, or else move to more sustainable work while still pushing the
startup forward on the side (not so many new features, but often the social
and entrepreneurial advances are more a matter of timing and connections.
constant strategic effort, not full time effort). we'll see though.

~~~
diN0bot
sorry for the duplicate. i posted just as hn went down. as i clicked a second
time i wondered whether it checked for double posts (no duplicate siblings).
guess i have my answer.

i don't see a "delete" option, though i've seen '[deleted]' before. maybe
that's from moderators.

[EDIT: so I see the 'delete' option for this comment. must disappear after
time passes.]

